# Get the cork out



## capsoda (Mar 19, 2009)

Have you ever cleaned all the muck out of a bottle only to find a cork stuck in it??? This guy knows how to get it out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qi3VzGq-AK8


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 19, 2009)

Thats pretty cool! the only problem I can see with the corks I try to get out is they will turn to dust. []


----------



## capsoda (Mar 20, 2009)

I tried it this evening and it worked. I also got in trouble when the wife tried it and I popped the bag with an ink pen. [8|] I thought it was funny. [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## LC (Mar 20, 2009)

If I had known this information a few years back , I would not have ended up breaking my blasted primary knife blade while trying to remove a cork from a wine bottle .................


----------



## glass man (Mar 20, 2009)

THAT WAS COOL! HARD TO THINK SOMEBODY SITS AROUND AND GETS AN IDEA LIKE THAT! WISH HE WOULD HELP ME GET A STUCK GLASS STOPPER OUT O MY POISON BOTTLE! EVEN THE MIGHTY WD 40 WOULDN'T WORK! CAP THET WAS FUNNY![] WIVES JUST DON'T HAVE A SENSE OF HUMOUR BOUT THINGS LIKE THAT UNLESS IT IS THEM DOING IT TO US![8D]  JAMIE


----------



## capsoda (Mar 20, 2009)

Kind of like the first guy who looked at an oyster and said"MMMMMM that looks good".


----------

